# Airtac 4110-06 1/8 BSP fitting



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, so I know that Mike(4 banger creator) uses this solenoids and seen others also, I have a question in regards to the fittings, they seem to use 1/8" BSP thread vs 1/8" NPT, if I get a cylinder from frightprops it will have NPT threads, how will I get the hose to fit both, I know I could opt for say 6MM air tubing, but it would look like I would need to get a 1/8" NPT male push to connect elbow to 6MM tubing or is there something I am missing? I am looking to do a trashcan trauma I have 2 of these airtac solenoids, and need to work with frightprops cylinder.

here is airtac http://www.ebay.com/itm/361244312639?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

photo


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very simple. You buy the correct fitting for the solenoid, then buy the correct fitting for the cylinder. There are many options for hose size for the BSP and the NPT fittings. You are putting the hose in the fitting, you are putting the fitting in the solenoid,cylinder. As long as the hose diameter is the same on each fitting there should be no problem. Here is who I use. You will need to do some research on this but you can find the solution....http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

I haven't tried yet but I will when my parts arrive but I've read that 6mm tubing will fit in 1/4" fittings and 1/4"tubing will fit into 6mm fittings. 1/4"=6.35mm so....maybe!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

...or 1/8 BSP (28 threads per inch, 55º angle) will generally cram into 1/8 NPT (27 threads per inch, 60º angle) and vice-versa, especially in soft metals like aluminum and brass ...as long as you aren't trying to make something critical...like an airplane hydraulic system or something!

...or if you want to be more correct, you can buy BSP to NPT adapters.

...or just buy the NPT version of the solenoid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-DC-12V-...-Solenoid-Valve-NPT-Air-Aluminum/281360344364


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

I saw that one too  

I asked them are you sure it is NPT and not BSP.. as its the same model number, 

Dear ichapman,

Dear customer,

Thanks for your mail .We can not make sure exactly about that.We only have size like this:


Size(LxWxH): 9.4cm x 1.8cm x2.6cm / 3.7" x 0.7" x 1.02"

Wire length: 33cm / 12.99"

Packing box dimension(LxWxH): 10cm x 5.6cm x 2cm


Sincerely hope to have the opportunity to serve you next time.If you have any other questions,welcome to contact us.

Best regards

- victoryduanshop


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Buy some thread sealer to make sure each joint is sealed and won't leak, if you think you might want to take it apart later use thread seal tape (Ptfe) if it's more permanent use a liquid sealant, the best we have here in Australia is called 
http://www.loxeal.com/files/8201e.pdf and is great for air water and gas, it's even safe in drinking water applications.

Of course Locktite make it too but not sure about use for drinking water.

The only thing to remember is to not let too much get inside the pipes of an air system as it will clog you valves quicker than you can say BOO.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

iowachap said:


> I saw that one too
> 
> I asked them are you sure it is NPT and not BSP.. as its the same model number,
> 
> ...


Ahhh, truth in advertising. Well, at least they seem to have given you an honest 'I don't know' when you ask. One thing to note - the valve I posted was from a different seller... 'dailydeal*2013' for the NPT vs 'victoryduanshop' for the BPT. Another thing I found interesting was the 'NPT' version seemed to have silver-looking threads, while the BPT version you posted had white painted threads.

That's about what I'd expect if the valve were manufactured with BPT then painted ...then someone came along later and chased the BPT threads with an NPT tap which would scrape off the paint and re-shape the threads ever so slightly to the NPT form. (which is another way to attack the problem)

"NPT" - silvery threads









"BPT" - white coated threads


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Lots of great info folks, and yeah i will need to look at the ones I have at home and see if they are white thread or silver, some reason i looked at it earlier today real fast but seem to think i saw silver..  but I am going to go with getting the straight connections as BSP for the solenoid and then get the 1/8 NPT for the cylinder but getting 8mm/ 5/16 as that one shows they are compatible, and i am also getting the version with the 1/4 tubing that way im covered, i see that amazon has tubing in prime for both tubing sizes 9 bucks and 12 bucks for 100'


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*ports?*

Ok so ports A and B are for going to the double action cylinder the P is air intake from compressor and I figure the R and S are the exhaust ports where I would put my little muffler / air filter fittings.. I could not find any documentation on the airtac listed here.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mufflers go on the exhaust ports


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

bfjou812 said:


> Mufflers go on the exhaust ports


Grin right, so R and S are the exhaust ports on this particular solenoid correct?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes^^^^^


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I can verify 6mm tubing works just fine to 1/4 NPT fittings.. I bought quite a few of these last years as i got a deal on them ( like $7.00 a piece) and a bunch of BSP fittings..


----------

